# My Beautiful niece



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

My Beautiful niece

Taken this photo with my Iphone a few months ago.

[The picture was removed at Saul's request]


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

She's adorable, Saul ... nice picture


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> She's adorable, Saul ... nice picture


Thank You!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

cute girl.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a great photo.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

xpda said:


> That's a great photo.


Thank you!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl. She'll be breaking hearts soon!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

So, does she like classical music ?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Sospiro and Bass!

Well she is not into it so much cause she is not busy with it, but she does like to listen when I play the piano!


----------

